# When will 5000 cap be reached



## lawnven (May 13, 2013)

Hi,
I would like to apply for canadian immigration on my own(not via consultancy), but have few doubts regarding that. If someone could help me, it would be of great help.

I am yet to start ECA process and as far as i read, minimum time required for ECA is 7 days. As per my knowledge, FSW process was started on 4 may and has a overall cap of 5000 with individual cap of 300. I wish to apply under NOC 2174 . As it is already 2 weeks since the process has started, I would like to know how long / when would this cap be reached.

As far as I understand ECA evaluation for Canada is applicable only for canada and no other country has this form of assessment. Hence if the cap will be reached before my ECA analysis reaches me, I would not want to spend money for that thereby ending my canada dream.

Please let me know from ur past experiences / info available with you on how long it would take for cap to get filled . 
If cap is reached will money spent on ECA assessment be refunded ?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
lawnven.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

If the cap is reached, your CIC processing fee will not be charged or you will receive a refund. ECA will not be refunded as that service is not related to processing by CIC, although it is a requirement for submission. Just like all of your translation costs if applicable, courier, etc.


----------



## lawnven (May 13, 2013)

Hi,

Thank you very much for your quick reply.

Now I understand that CIC money will be refunded but ECA money will not be returned back.

But just out of curiosity are there any ways to avoid this loss ( say u have applied for ECA and then if you get a notification that CIC is stopping the intake as cap has been reached ) as well ( As 300$ is a significant amount ).

regards,
lawnven.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

The only way to avoid any losses is to avoid the risk and to not apply. 

Many people go for it, and see what happens. Just met with someone last week who tried 5 PR applications before it worked out and received the visa. Success is never guaranteed and every attempt is expensive.


----------

